# 1850 fps???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I read at reloadingspecialties.com that they have recipe's for 1850 fps? I didn't think that was possible?

Any take on this?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

With steel shot  If a reloading shop has a recipe for that high of muzzle velocity, I wonder why the big manufacturers aren't selling shells at that speed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That must be newly developed.The fastest recipe I have from them is 1730 fps.Everything I've read says that anything faster than that will make no difference.Besides the natural law of physics says that would kick like a mule.Big time headache.


----------

